# The Springer XD.



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I just finished an article about the Springer Springfield XD. I am currently shopping for an XD, I can't wait to get one of my own. Now, has anyone here had any of the Springer upgrades done to their XD? I am very intrested in the trigger job he does for them. It sounds like a super upgrade for combat shooting. I wish I could afford to "turn him loose" on it to give it the whole treatment, but I don't think the funds will be available for the whole works. For now I am thinking trigger and sights first. Then maybe a new pipe and some finish upgrade in the future. Just thought I would ask around to see if anyone here has had their XD "Springerized".


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm sure JeffWard will be in here to chime in. He sent his XD45 back to springfield armory for a trigger job and loves it.

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yup...

I had trigger work: length of pull, reset, overtravel stop, and lightening (3.5#). I also got factory installed Trijicons.

Worth every nickel, though I got 2007 pricing...

It was back in 30 days, polished, test-fired, and perfect. Crisp break, no creep, zero over travel, and fast reset for effortless double-taps. Zero spongy-factor...

The post is back a few months in the Springfield forum. Call them up and talk to a custom shop rep. The service is exceptional, and they speak "english", not "gunsmith".

I would highly recommend the work.

JeffWard


----------

